
SF Giants’ home now called Oracle Park after AT&T split - kwang88
https://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/San-Francisco-Giants-home-now-called-Oracle-13522180.php
======
drpgq
Does anyone really know how to value stadium naming rights? I know that it has
increased over the decades (at least the numbers I have seen), but it just
seems so arbitrary.

~~~
masonic
There's no equal payoff. It's a tribute to ego. Ellison never got over being
barely outbid for the Warriors.

